# Java Moss wall



## LS1FDRx7

Has anyone ever tried to grow a Java Moss wall? I have a massive amount of growth from my Java moss tank and thought I should give it a shot. I'veboiled already. If anyone has ever tried the Jave Moss wall and had it actually grow enough to cover the wall, let me know.

I'm going to be just housing shrimps in there, amano, cherry, crystal, and black bumbee.

Took me awhile to tie them onto the branch/twig. already bought my wire mesh and suction cups already from Homedepot, I've got it started already and followed the directions online on how to do it. I also had extra Java Moss so I thought I'd give it a shot at putting on some dry brances/twig again since it went really well for me in the past. It's been

Here's what I've been making.








As you can see it grew on my twig in my nano cherry shrimp desktop tank.








Let me know, I've been actually good at growing Java Moss, just haven't tried the "wall" method.

Thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Don't worry, it will grow in a few weeks or a month or so.

Looks like you got it under control in there. Good job!


----------



## Humper

I cant wait to see what that looks like fully grown. Did you wire it onto the wood as well?


----------



## LS1FDRx7

We'll I know it'll grow, just not in the mesh. I never tried it. lol. My big concern is the hole of the mesh. I'm using 8mm which was suggested on the Java Moss wall idea. Only time will tell then.

Yepp, It's also tied into the branch as well. I don't like the idea of it on a "Driftwood". I do have driftwood but just not my style. I'm going to make more Java Moss on branches when I have time.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

You'll be suprised how it will grow. I've seen many a moss wall. lol -looks the best grown that way IMO.

Should be very cool


----------



## LS1FDRx7

So far it's looking good, It's only been less than 24 hours an I've actually see tiny bits of Java Moss creeping out of the mesh wall. My main goal is to grow the moss wall. I've actually boiled another set of branch and added more Java Moss on it, I couldn't really positioned it, being as the other branch is already taking up alot of space. But overall, I'm just going to let these 2 branches grow along with Java Moss wall. Couldn't hurt to try since I have so many Java Moss.

I could already see my Neons in it but I hate to put fish in there, It's planned for a few algae shrimps only.


----------



## Greg Stephens

I know Java Moss grows slow but how is it looking?

Greg


----------



## huck

Nice idea , looks great. What kind of wire mesh did you use? anything but 316 stainless will eventually rust!
great job


----------



## Humper

I was looking on ebay for some plants and found this picture of moss growing on a wall. Just thought I would share the link so you can see what it looked like. Yours should look great clicky


----------



## LS1FDRx7

Yepp, It's growing actually really slow. I do noticed white bulbs at the end offspringing but it still slow. As far as the wall, a few actually poked through the mesh already, but it seems like the rest are having a difficult time. I think my 8mm mesh hole are a little too small for it to creep out of. I'm giving it plenty of light, I'm also going to let it go for another week and see if I noticed any more of it creeping out of the mesh, if not. I'm going to need to redo the mesh with a bigger size whole.

I've seen tons of pictures of Moss Walls being grown, just haven't seen anyone tried it so I thought I give it a shot. Those pictures looks great though Humper


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

My buddy at the LFS here grows and sells moss walls at the store. They go fast.


----------



## LS1FDRx7

Awesome, I'm just hoping mines grows. Still crossing my fingers on the wall idea.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

just do it again like you said.. it'll grow for sure either way


----------



## notaverage

Good to see your having good luck with the moss growing LS1


----------



## traumatic

Those sticks are pretty neat. Java moss has a tendency to "wander" and look like bed head. I started a moss wall as well, It's prob in it's second month and has shown some decent growth. I'm using peacock moss (not much different than java moss, just grows tighter). I had an idea to just lay it flat in another tank until it grew out and then putting it in my tank.


----------



## notaverage

traumatic said:


> Those sticks are pretty neat. Java moss has a tendency to "wander" and look like bed head. I started a moss wall as well, It's prob in it's second month and has shown some decent growth. I'm using peacock moss (not much different than java moss, just grows tighter). I had an idea to just lay it flat in another tank until it grew out and then putting it in my tank.


That isnt a bad idea...but I would think that it would grow up better as it tends to sway in the water.
Maybe on a 45 degree angle so that it is somewhat forced to grow on the mesh.

As far as the mesh is concerned has anyone used fiberglass or a plastic type mesh instead of metal???


----------



## traumatic

I used that craft mesh for needlepoint


----------



## LS1FDRx7

If I don't see a significant growth by the end of next week, I'm going to replace the mesh with 10mm-12mm hole, I believed they're fencing mesh. It's abs plastic, so it shouldn't be a problem in the water.

Before I set this up, I wanted to put it at a 45 degree angle but it won't stay in that position. It started to float upward. It's attached to the back glass with 6 suction cups that holds the mesh in place.

I also ponder about fiberglass mesh, I think it's too lightweight. And the fact that It's not available to me.

The growing guide online for the mass wall said to use 8mm mesh holes, like I mentioned above... my Java Moss are in the best condition and growth before I started this. So the 8mm mesh hole seems a little too small for it to poke out of.


----------



## Greg Stephens

Any update?

Greg


----------



## CloneME

I do remember one member on here who used to have the back wall of his tank covered with moss. I believe it was Genin? I haven't seen any posts from him in a while, but he had a 38 background made out of some type of outdoor aquatic pond foam and then covered the entire thing with Java Moss. It was pretty nice looking, I wonder what happened to him, he had a really nice tank going for a while.
Biz


----------



## waldron

I like it


----------



## LS1FDRx7

I haven't been on much, just got a new job and been very busy. I forgot to mentioned, after 20 days of creating the Java Moss with the mess, I've just didn't see any large amount of growth. I didn't even tried the bigger mesh hole idea, I know for sure that 8mm is too small now. I've just didn't have time to try it with any bigger holes. I tored the tank down awhile ago and just put back all my Java Moss in a huge bucket, it's doing great just sitting there in still water. I've have so much, I been selling them locally for 2 cups for $20 dollars. Maybe when work dies down a little, I'll give it another try with bigger mesh holes. I apologized for the late update. I was excited as you guys when I started it, but turns out redoing the whole mesh just sucks with so little free time gathering parts and stuff.


----------

